# Looking for a pair of fancys



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

im looking to give a great forever home,as pets only, to 2 fancys,ones with the short beaks???? im not going to use them for flying,i would be afraid they would never come back.i love pigeons,and i would like to tame them,and spoil them,i love birds,i also raise silkie chikens if you wanna trade?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here are two nice birds if they are still avalible....you may have to take a road trip though. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f10/2-german-owls-in-ct-30593.html


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

wow that's a little too far for me to travel.I'm looking at a pair of Turbits on egg bid...but i don't want to pay a ridiculous amount ,if I'm not interested in breeding them or flying them,just want to keep them as pets.


----------

